# Reserve Academy Experiences



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Just wondering what the Reserve Academy was like for some of you. I am going in December and have heard a few different things on what to expect. Thanks:wink:


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't stress the Reserve Academy......... just show up and you'll be fine.:alcoholi:


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

No worries badgebunny. Just relax and have fun (try to learn something in the process). The reserve academy will teach you just how much you don't know about Law Enforcement... What academy are you going to?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

When I went to the Reserve Academy, I pretty much already knew everything they were going to teach me because of prior job training I had already received combined with my college education. If you are going in there as a blank slate, then it's a great starting point. Don't sweat it.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Boylston....heard they do/did lots of physical training. Not that that is a bad thing.



srf13 said:


> No worries badgebunny. Just relax and have fun (try to learn something in the process). The reserve academy will teach you just how much you don't know about Law Enforcement... What academy are you going to?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The one I went to was run by the Boylston Academy and there wasn't what I would call "a lot" of physical training. You had a couple of days of basic DT and that was about it.


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

Nothing anybody wanting to be a policeman should worry about. Just take good notes and listen.
Also save some money, they offer clothing, and sub courses that cost extra but are GOOD.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Went to Boylston myself for me reserve/intermitten academy it is a good time good instructors not to much physical other than DT the rest is class room. You will be fine most of the stuff to me anyways was common sense and if it is not just read the books and you will get it. Also let me know who you have for instructors if they are the same one I had I will tell you about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Have fun with the "What if" questions! ](*,) They got a bit out of hand in my class! Other than that I had a good time and made some great friends.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Western226 said:


> Have fun with the "What if" questions! ](*,) They got a bit out of hand in my class! Other than that I had a good time and made some great friends.


Western

that sounds like my class with a lot of "what if" question form one certain person what class are you from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

Agawam, graduated 7 April, 2005. The instructors always said there were no such things as stupid questions, however I disagreed pretty quick after we got to the Crim Law classes. Particularly Chapter 207, Section 4... :GNANA:


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Badgebunny, I graduated from Boylston. P/M me if you have any questions. I wouldn't say that there is a lot of physical training... but there were some people who couldn't keep up. If you are in any type of decent shape (Can you string together 30 push ups at one time?) you will be more than fine. The guys who run the DT portion (the only time you will do any physical training) are good guys. Listen up and learn the basics so you don't have to waste time relearning them. You are only going to get a basic introduction to DT, so find a friend to practice with on the outside, as it is a perishable skill. Enjoy the OC class... We had one guy who freaked out, took off his shirt, and had two nipple rings. The SWAT guys got a real kick out of that... 8-O


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Western226 said:


> Agawam, graduated 7 April, 2005. The instructors always said there were no such things as stupid questions, however I disagreed pretty quick after we got to the Crim Law classes. Particularly Chapter 207, Section 4... :GNANA:


Ha ha ha.... brings back a few laughs. I was there... sat with the Chief.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

BlackOps said:


> Don't stress the Reserve Academy......... just show up and you'll be fine.:alcoholi:


SSoooo true. The first class I was hungover from the Fri night


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I am currently in boylston right now... we are at the end of our 4th week right now and have had *zero pt so far.* our dt class is coming up at the end of the month. Pm me if ya have any questions.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

lmao....are there lots of people who freak during the OC class. I DON"T want to be one of those people..so any advice you can give me is much appreciated!



srf13 said:


> Badgebunny, I graduated from Boylston. P/M me if you have any questions. I wouldn't say that there is a lot of physical training... but there were some people who couldn't keep up. If you are in any type of decent shape (Can you string together 30 push ups at one time?) you will be more than fine. The guys who run the DT portion (the only time you will do any physical training) are good guys. Listen up and learn the basics so you don't have to waste time relearning them. You are only going to get a basic introduction to DT, so find a friend to practice with on the outside, as it is a perishable skill. Enjoy the OC class... We had one guy who freaked out, took off his shirt, and had two nipple rings. The SWAT guys got a real kick out of that... 8-O


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

There's only one thing you can do...... just accept it. The OC sucks but it will only last 45mins or so. Chucky D and the boys will take good care of you.....



badgebunny said:


> lmao....are there lots of people who freak during the OC class. I DON"T want to be one of those people..so any advice you can give me is much appreciated!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Not a problem BlackOps, I CAN and WILL accept it. I LOVE a challenge!!!!;-) Now tell me who the hell is Chucky D.?



BlackOps said:


> There's only one thing you can do...... just accept it. The OC sucks but it will only last 45mins or so. Chucky D and the boys will take good care of you.....


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

One of your DT instructors. He will take the lead on most of the stuff. He's a good guy, so listen to him, and 'play nice nice'.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

What if I don't want to play nice?O Just kidding......



srf13 said:


> One of your DT instructors. He will take the lead on most of the stuff. He's a good guy, so listen to him, and 'play nice nice'.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You might get volunteered for this.
http://www.hudsonmartialarts.com.au/members/images/DCP06940.JPG

Have fun. They won't do anything like that to you. You'll do it to each other. The best part is to ask them a question, and they will demonstrate on your partner. I did it to my buddy while we were in, and the instructor cranked him pretty good. It was funny.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

chuck d is one hell of an instructor, but a very scary person to be near lol.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Chuck D and Danny S are probably the two most squared away DT guys in the state.



ladderman508 said:


> chuck d is one hell of an instructor, but a very scary person to be near lol.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I couldn't agree with you more blackops.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

BlackOps said:


> Chuck D and Danny S are probably the two most squared away DT guys in the state.


Yes they are just do not have your cell phone go off in the middle of the use of force lecture and then call him dude. He did not like that to much.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Western226 said:


> Agawam, graduated 7 April, 2005. The instructors always said there were no such things as stupid questions, however I disagreed pretty quick after we got to the Crim Law classes. Particularly Chapter 207, Section 4... :GNANA:


Actually they were right, there is no such thing as a stupid question.... just stupid people:rd:


----------

